# 1972 Opaque Green Schwinn Sports Tourer



## Schwinn499

Ive really wanted one of these for quite some time. You could say its a grail bike for me. Ive passed on a few decent SSs in this color just to hold out for the ST. It was missing the original B15 saddle but I actually picked one up last week so that problem was easily solved. I had NOS bar tape and lever covers already as well. This bike is super sweet. I cant wait to get working on it. Does not get much better than this.


----------



## fordmike65

Oh man....that thing is CLEAN!!!! Glad you got her


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## fordmike65

I just realized I'm in that weird part of The Cabe again...


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

That is a beauty!!!!    Congrats!!!     I had a chance at one a few years ago at $35. I got on the move immediately but even with that by the time I got there (30 min)  the wife gave me the "  husband listed it wrong and I'm taking offers"   Got some e-mails from her telling me what others had offered if I wanted to go more. Told her finally I don't bid against others who I don't know exist and you could be just making up prices. Never heard from her again of course.


----------



## Metacortex

That is definitely a grail bike for me as well. I really like the looks of the Gran Turismo derailleur and despite what others have said it shifts very well for me in the many miles I've put on one of my '71 STs. I'm jealous!


----------



## Dale Alan

Thing of beauty,I really dig that color. Congrats


----------



## Eric Amlie

Glad you were able to get it!
As always with your bikes, it looks to be in great cosmetic condition.
Opaque Green is probably my least liked Schwinn color, but it's good that we don't all like exactly the same thing. Who knows, I may change my mind on the color some day. It's certainly a fairly rare color(one year?).


----------



## Metacortex

Originally I didn't like Opaque Green or Sierra Brown, but both of those colors have grown on me. Part of it is that they just don't look like anything you see today and I don't think they were very popular when new. Opaque Green was a one-year only (1972) color and based on what I've seen very few were ordered that way.


----------



## Schwinn499

I made some good progress on this bike today. After disassembly I just decided to just give most the stuff bath with soap water and a tooth brush, then good wiping with a terrycloth. Compressed air really helps with that venture. Cleaned up the paint and decals a little and got it all waxed. Cleaned all the bearings and races which all looked great, and got a lot of stuff lubed and reassmebled.


----------



## Dale Alan

Looking good,that is a real beauty .


----------



## bulldog1935

Cleaned up very nicely.
There are a lot of nice features on that bike that stand it several steps above a Varsity.
The dropouts, the whole drivetrain including the French style triple crank.
Compact drop bars with sit-up-high position and stem shifters.
Looks like a very cozy ride.

We're not so weird here, we just like bikes that were built to rack up miles - ok, kilometers.
(Got a World Tourist hiding somewhere?  We dig the Japanese Schwinn)


----------



## Schwinn499

bulldog1935 said:


> Cleaned up very nicely.
> There are a lot of nice features on that bike that stand it several steps above a Varsity.
> The dropouts, the whole drivetrain including the French style triple crank.
> Compact drop bars with sit-up-high position and stem shifters.
> Looks like a very cozy ride.
> 
> We're not so weird here, we just like bikes that were built to rack up miles - ok, kilometers.
> (Got a World Tourist hiding somewhere?  We did the Japanese Schwinn)




Several steps above the Varsity is saying it lightly. This bike was a step below the Paramount. Hand brazed CroMo frame and alloy wheels. The Never crank set is just a double with a "ramp". Im not a huge Paramount guy even though they are cool, they just dont have the look to me. Something about the seamlessness of the fillet brazed bikes makes me crazy for them.

Some of the Japanese Schwinns are pretty cool also but just not on par with the Sports Tourers and Superiors of the era.


----------



## bulldog1935

the Panasonic built bikes like the '85 Voyageur represent the next era...




but even the 72/73 Panasonic-made World Voyagers are very desirable, and people hunt down the frames to rebuild them as modern randos and touring bikes
http://timetravelcycles.com/post/115054211224/schwinn-world-voyageur


----------



## Schwinn499

bulldog1935 said:


> the Panasonic built bikes like the '85 Voyageur represent the next era...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but even the 72/73 Panasonic-made World Voyagers are very desirable, and people hunt down the frames to rebuild them as modern randos and touring bikes
> http://timetravelcycles.com/post/115054211224/schwinn-world-voyageur




I agree. Ive had a Voyageur II and didnt care for it much. I currently ride a '77 Super Le Tour 12.2, and have a '82 Voyageur S/P waiting in the wings. The 80s lugged frames are cool for sure but even less common but way cooler in my book is rando build on fillet brazed frames.


----------



## Schwinn499

Almost!


----------



## bulldog1935

thanks for the extra photos - those are nice details.
The crank is really gorgeous and needs that detail to show it off.
I'll make my standard post here about Weinmann CP brakes.  If you want an instant improvement, add Kool Stop Dura cartridge pads.
In 40 years, I've been through every combination on mine, original Matthauser, Supra rear plus Continental front, Yokozuna cartridge).
The Dura cartridges self-align and self-toe if installed per the instructions.  They are by far the best front brake that will fit the narrow gap on era front forks.

The Schwinn RD has a nice stylized S built into it.
I always like to say the last major advancement in the bicycle was the standardization of the chain.  But there are a few significant events along the way, and one of those is the Suntour slant parallelogram derailleur patent.  If they had been smarter, Suntour would have charged more for their derailleurs to improve their image.  Every modern derailleur copied Suntour's basic design after the patent expired.


----------



## bricycle

great looking ride!


----------



## Schwinn499

After much deliberation ive decided to stay with black tape on this bike. Ive exausted my supply of black tape but will pick up a roll and wrap the bars nice and fresh. Other than that shes all done. Took her around the block a few times to shake her down and so far the ride is nice and smooth. On to the next one for now...


----------



## schwinnman67

Nice!! I don't have an Opaque Green bike in the fleet, but someday...


----------



## bulldog1935

I think my favorite green is Rivendell's Atlantis
http://www.rivbike.com/Rivendell-Atlantis-p/f-atlantis.htm



I guess it's also very close to Bianchi green


----------



## momo608

here's one if you want it in Chicago

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/bik/5566434612.html


----------



## HARPO

Here are my two...


----------



## bulldog1935

orange is always great (especially trimmed in blue)
If that apple green is the true color, I really like it.


----------



## HARPO

bulldog1935 said:


> orange is always great (especially trimmed in blue)
> If that apple green is the true color, I really like it.




Thanks. And yes, the green is true in color. Only one I've ever had. BTW, both are the hard to get 26'' frames, which fits me perfectly.


----------



## Schwinn499

....


----------



## bulldog1935

unforkingbelieveable


----------

